# Pontoon Boat (Fly Fishing)



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I have been thinking about buying a canoe or kayak for all types of fishing (fly included), but I cannot make a decision. I like how easy and light a kayak is, but I also like how stable and roomy a canoe is. Also, you can put a trolling motor on a flat back canoe, but the ones I have seen are $1,300 or more.

This weekend I was at BPS and I saw their pontoon boats and they seem to have all the options that I am looking for:

Stable
Roomy
Storage space
Motor mount
Anchor kit
Rod holders 
Drink holders
Etc.

I can get all this for under $500.

Can you guys give me some info on these boats:

Are they good or bad?
Do you have to wear waders to use them?
Do they work for all types of fishing?
Can you use them in the lakes (East Fork, Ceasers Creek)?

Thanks for your help!

BlueWater


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I was at dicks and saw they have a 15 ft canoe for around 279 I had the canoe you described it's called a guide canoe there is one downfall with this style they are heavy I haven't seen then mad of any thing but alum. as for a regular canoe you can mount a trolling motor to the side works just fine


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I was at dicks and saw they have a 15 ft canoe for around 279 I had the canoe you described it's called a guide canoe there is one downfall with this style they are heavy I haven't seen then mad of any thing but alum. as for a regular canoe you can mount a trolling motor to the side works just fine

Thanks for the reply. I did not know that you could mount a trolling motor to the side. 

I am really looking for info on a Fly Fishing Pontoon Boats. Have you ever used one?

BlueWater


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

if you get a pontoon boat, on the frame is a stamped number, (called the Hull Identification Number) or HIN or HID for short, if it has this, the Pontoon has to be registered like a canoe to be used in any state waters like east fork, Squeezers Leak or any of the rivers. You will have to put the registration numbers on it or a board to hang over the side of it, technically on both sides but I bet if you had it displayed on one side, youd be ok.

just thought I would mention that since DNR is past there grace period for this, ( starting last year, it is being enforced!!)

Salmonid


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Salmonid

Thanks for the info.

Do you know anything about pontoon boats? See the questions from my first post.

Thanks,

BlueWater


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not knowing much other than owning one my self. The Man powered, man inflatable craft pontoon boat, bi-yak needs to be resigtered, but you only need a registration like this look at link http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/reg/hpoption.htm This will be all you need. I have used mine all over and there very stable (once you learn how to work them) over 8 long, very durable (1200 denier), I abuse mine river fishing for steelhead and salmon and a few other pellet-heads here and there! Safety is a must youll learn, a kyakers life vest is a must or some type of PFD! 

"the lil red ones mine! "


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Your boat looks really cool. I was thinking of getting one with a trolling motor mount to use in the lakes. What length tubes to you think I need 7', 8', 9'?

Thanks, 

BlueWater


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..sorry all I do it run rivers with mine, and paddle estuaries!


----------

